# Pohick Bay Striper - October 23 and 25 report



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I made two short trips to Pohick Bay after work on October 23 and 25. I fished for snakehead mainly using top water lures. It looked fish are more active now. The water temp was still 65F. But the air temp fluctuated between 40-68F. 
I caught many LM on frogs, but no snakehead. I missed a huge snakehead strike in the lily pad area. That snakehead was about 3 foot long. I also saw a big bass (6-7lb) and another snakehead (3' long) struck baits.
It seemed that Bass are very active now in the Fall. I don’t know much about finesse fishing or walk the dog techniques. So I mainly use frogs that don’t require practice. Strike king Rage Toad (Green Pumpkin Pearl Belly) works well here in here, Pohick Bay. I also tried chartreuse Pop Frog (by Z Man). It didn’t work at all. But it landed a 19 inch striper in the middle of the bay right after the sunset
I never expected striper here. But now I know.
If you live close by Pohick Bay Regional Park, and never fished here, try this place now. All you need is 5 frogs and 5/0 hooks (unweighted) and a large net for a large snakehead. 
I put a lot of efforts to make this video. Capturing a scene of casting, retrieving and setting hook is very difficult when using a regular camera. I carried/used two batteries for a 2.5 hour trip.
This video will make you visit Pohick Bay:

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ryn391rplrc?version=3&feature=player_profilepage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="480"></object>


----------



## tufnik (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for video, Joe.

I fished there many times two years ago and caught LM, SM and yellow perch. Never striper or snakehead. Will have to go back again someday.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Man;Joe you need to get some Walk the Dog type Lures,Poppers,and some real Shiny Rattle Traps.They'll catch Bass,Stripers,and possibily a Snakehead.If I was you Id Walk the Dog;It really works on Stripers.By the way;try putting a Minnow Imitating Fly ahead of the main bait;this is deadly on fish.


----------

